# Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

Hello,
I currently have the hella micro des and they're pretty good. The only bad thing is that they are not bright enough in foggy or rainy conditions. I want to upgrade my bulbs to yellow (golden) color bulbs. I was told that the more yellow the light output, the better I'll see in foggy conditions. So I'm looking for some inputs for 55 watt 12v H3 yellow bulbs. I've already stopped by the local Pep Boys, AutoZone, etc...and they all carry the regular halogen (yellowish/orange) bulbs. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (doN_R6)*

Try Daniel Stern.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (doN_R6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doN_R6* »_The only bad thing is that they are not bright enough in foggy or rainy conditions. I want to upgrade my bulbs to yellow (golden) color bulbs. I was told that the more yellow the light output, the better I'll see in foggy conditions.

Yellow bulbs are not really going to be "brighter". They will eliminate some of the glare and backscatter from the fog. The idea of fog lights is to shine less light into the fog - and to put more on the sides of the road. They are for driving slowly won't help you see further down the road.


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
Yellow bulbs are not really going to be "brighter". They will eliminate some of the glare and backscatter from the fog. The idea of fog lights is to shine less light into the fog - and to put more on the sides of the road. They are for driving slowly won't help you see further down the road.

Thanks for the clarification. That's what I meant. There's too much glare with my current Hella set up and OEM HIDs. I want golden yellow bulbs to reduce glare when it's foggy. Thanks!


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (doN_R6)*

http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk + free shipping.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (Jeraass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraass* »_http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk + free shipping.

Yes... the Osram All-Seasons are nice and yellow. Pretty nice in foul weather.


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (GT17V)*

I think I'm going with the OSRAM All Season H3's as well. I'm debating on ordering the cheap eBay fogs instead of the Micro De's to save $180. I've heard the Micro De's are good, but is the light difference so good it's worth an extra $180? I mean they both use the H3 bulb so how much difference could there be?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

well... it goes into the actual design. The Micro DE have a nice beam battern with a nice defined cut-off.
The cheap ebay ones.... that claim to be OEM's???? I don't know.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (vdubjet20)*

The light pattern has little to do with the type of bulb. Someone posted a picture of the eBay ones - looked pretty bad to me.


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (dennisgli)*

Type of bulb, no. Quality issues of the bulb, yes. You can have a quality-made bulb put in a quality housing and produce good light, but you can also have a poorly-made bulb put in a quality housing and produce poor light. I mean specs for lamp construction are decently stringent, but a little deviation in certain housings and applications can really alter the light emitted.
Along with what dennis is saying though, you can't put a quality lamp in a crappy housing and assume you'll get good light. For a better way to assure good lighting, buy a good housing with good reviews and match it with a good lamp. There's no point buying a system you're not sure of and possibly will not be satisfied with, and there's no justification with the cheaper price that could potentially blind oncoming traffic because of the poor light pattern.


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (Jeraass)*

i'm sure the hella micro de's produce a better beam and light output, i'm just wondering if the additional light output is worth the $260...


----------



## gregom (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (doN_R6)*

Well I just bought some Hella FF50 fog lamps and some Nokya 3500K yellow halogen bulbs. Simply put... AWESOME! I paid $80 for the fog lamps and $15 for the bulbs. Very very clean pattern, good and bright output for halogens. I was impressed. 
I took a butt-load of pics of them (and my HID's too). You can see them here ---> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2259951

That may help you in your buying decision...


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (gregom)*

where did you get the nokya bulbs for 15? and is that with shipping?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Yellowstar H3 are about $6 a piece from http://www.rallylights.com


----------



## gregom (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (doN_R6)*

They were $22 after shipping... my bad. Still not bad. I bought them off a guy on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

not bad... I got Luminics bulbs for about $30 for my cousins... one for his Camry 9006 Fogs, another cousin's G35 coupe H4 fog/high beam


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

who makes the best and brightest amber/yellow H3 bulb? i was just going to get osram all-season H3's, is there anything better?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

supposedly PIAA's are the yellowest... and tend to be the most expensive


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

did anyone ever try these PIAA H3 bulbs that are supposed to be the brightest/yellowist? should i get the PIAA yellows or OSRAM yellow H3's? does anyone know what the Lexus IS-300 uses in their yellow fogs? they look awesome, a very bright and bold yellow...


----------



## notatuner (Aug 7, 2003)

Lexus uses selective-yellow lenses, if I recall right. You can still buy selective-yellow bulbs for rally and off-road use, because they're technically not legal on the road. An email to Dan Stern will probably be your best bet.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

they're legal for auxilary lighting on-road


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (notatuner)*

who makes these selective-lens bulbs? are these alot better than the OSRAM All-Weather & PIAA yellow H3's?
I found these on the Dan Stern website:
H3 55W CPI-Universal Gold (produces selective-yellow light): $13/ea 
These will be brighter and more yellow than the OSRAM All-Weather H3's? If the selective-yellow looks more like the Lexus IS-300, I think they're worth every penny...
I guess the only way to really find out is to buy both... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by vdubjet20 at 2:51 AM 10-28-2005_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (vdubjet20)*

It sounds like you are going for looks. The "all weather" bulbs aren't all that yellow so I'd try a "gold" bulb like the Candlepower ones.


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (dennisgli)*

I've never heard of Candlepower, where can I find those? Those selective-lens CPI Universal Gold H3's from Daniel Stern look exactly the yellow PIAA's he said. How do the Candlepower bulbs compare to the yellow PIAA's?
He also said I wouldnt be able to get the exact effect of the Lexus IS-300's fogs w/o a yellow glass lens, I was worried about that. However, he did say you could send fogs out for FogKoting to get layer of yellow applied to them the right way...anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## gregom (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjet20)*

The Nokya's I bought should work fine, and are very bright with good housings. Just look at the pics in the thread I linked you.
I havent tried any other brands. Rumor has it PIAA is overpriced, overrated stuff that isn't all that great. I dont have any first hand expiernece with this though.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (gregom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregom* »_I havent tried any other brands. Rumor has it PIAA is overpriced, overrated stuff that isn't all that great. I dont have any first hand expiernece with this though.

I agree, _some_ PIAAs are wayyyy overpriced and actually _reduce_ road visibility.
I think some one posted up a link about the PIAAs where they tested the Stock Halogen bulbs of a civic vs. the PIAAs. And the PIAAs performed worst then the stock Halogen Bulbs.
So _some_ PIAAs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and _some other_ PIAAs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But I've heard good things about the Yellow H3 Fog Plasma PIAAs.
And like someone suggested get some yellow film and cover your fog lens and get some really good Yellow H3 Fog light bulbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_get some really good Yellow H3 Fog light bulbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Some really good yellow H3 fog bulbs? That's what we're trying to determine, which IS the best...

_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_But I've heard good things about the Yellow H3 Fog Plasma PIAAs.


Yes, I've heard these are the brightest/boldest yellow H3 bulb you can get, however, I don't have any experience with these. Daniel Stern said his selective-lens H3 bulbs are just as bright andbold of a yellow as the PIAA yellows and they're only $13 @ piece. I think I'm gonna give those a try first instead...

_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_And like someone suggested get some yellow film and cover your fog lens

Would yellow film really help? This might add some yellow but wouldn't it dull overall light output? I don't know this might be a good idea, I'm sure someone has tried it - I wonder how well it turned out?
I've found this stuff called ColorChrome (http://www.por15.com/product.asp?productid=204). It is made for coating lenses so they change color. Here is the result of a guy who ColorChromed his BMW E36's fogs - http://dastern.torque.net/lampics/selyel.html
It actually looks great and I've heard its rather durable... However, I did have one other idea. I don't have a set of Hella Micro De's yet so I'm not sure if this will work... Is it possible to unscrew the cap and take lens out of the of Micro De's and just screw back in the yellow lens from my NA-spec. (DOT) Jetta headlights? The headlights have "De-Style" fogs which are the same exact size as the blinker's yellow lens so I'm thinking they might just pop right in... Does anyone have the Micro De's?? Does the clear lens unscrew so I could put my old NA-spec. headlight's blinker lens in them? It may pop right in, if not I may have to do some modifications...
I'm pretty sure the fog lens would effect the beam pattern substantially so that's another reason I'm not sure it will work...?? So the blinker may have the nice yellow light I need but not have the ability to put it on the road effectively. What do you guys think?


_Modified by vdubjet20 at 1:26 PM 10-29-2005_


----------



## gregom (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjet20)*

If your already getting yellow bulbs dont bother with colored filters over the lens. However, I have some protective (clear) film over mine, which is supposed to protect the lens from rocks so they don't get cracked. It hasn't really affected light output until they get dirty, which it doesnt take long honestly. I find myself wiping own my fog lamps weekly because of the dust and dirty that has gathered on them. And my fogs are not all that low either, if you looked at all the pictures in my thread I liked you, you can see my car is still relativly high off the ground compared to a lot of your guys' cars.
Any filter that you apply over the lens for color change or protection should not affect the output pattern. Unless it was installed wrong or is made of poor material. Adding a color filter will decrease some light output though. Although not a lot i'd imagine.
As I said if you are already putting yellow bulbs in, don't apply another yellow filter, its just going to take away more light but not really change the color much.


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjet20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjet20* »_Yes, I've heard these are the brightest/boldest yellow H3 bulb you can get, however, I don't have any experience with these. Daniel Stern said his selective-lens H3 bulbs are just as bright andbold of a yellow as the PIAA yellows and they're only $13 @ piece. I think I'm gonna give those a try first instead...

I have these lights on my wifes car in the factory fog position and they are H3's as well and they work awesome. I am very happy with them and the light output they have as well as their performance in the fog and inclimate weather.
Now I just need to find some yellow or amber H7's for my car and I will be set. I have looked in quite a few places and can not find them.


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Looking4ajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looking4ajetta* »_I have these lights on my wifes car in the factory fog position and they are H3's as well and they work awesome. I am very happy with them and the light output they have as well as their performance in the fog and inclimate weather. 

Ditto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (Looking4ajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looking4ajetta* »_Now I just need to find some yellow or amber H7's for my car and I will be set. I have looked in quite a few places and can not find them.

SUVlights.com has yellow Candlepower H7 bulbs. I assumed that the "CPI" bulbs from Daniel Stern were CandlePower Inc. - but maybe not?


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (Looking4ajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looking4ajetta* »_I have these lights on my wifes car in the factory fog position and they are H3's as well and they work awesome. I am very happy with them and the light output they have as well as their performance in the fog and inclimate weather.

Do you have the yellow CPI Selective-Lens H3's from http://www.danielsternlighting.com? Or the PIAA yellows?
Also, like the post way above says (with that link to an eBay auction), Nokya makes a "Hyper Yellow" H7 bulb...
Does anyone else have any ideas on the blinker lens from the NA-spec. (DOT) headlight fitting in the Hella Micro De's as a replacement? Are they the same size? Will it effect the beam pattern?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (vdubjet20)*

Personally I'd stay away from the Asian bulbs and go with some German ones. I think the Asian bulbs are just overpriced and they're just "selling" things like 55watts=70watts whish is BS.

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjet20* »_Does anyone else have any ideas on the blinker lens from the NA-spec. (DOT) headlight fitting in the Hella Micro De's as a replacement? Are they the same size? Will it effect the beam pattern?

I'm guessing that replacing the lens in a projector fog light with the lens from a parking/turn signal is not going to give you a usable fog light pattern.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Yellowstar H3 are about $6 a piece from http://www.rallylights.com

Has anyone tried these? They seem really cheap, does that mean low quality?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (robhurlburt)*

That's what I'm running - their good German made bulbs. They are all-weather bulbs so they aren't very yellow. If you are going for a dark "yellow look" you might be disappointed.
They do come in a cheap yellow cardboard box. If you want a fancy blister package with fancy words like "hyper", "plasma", "super", or "xtreme" then go with PIAA , Nokya, or others. But your paying for packaging and hype!
Note that Hella has an Optilux line that is positioned to compete with PIAA - stay away from those too!
Six dollars isn't cheap for a halogen bulb. If you want to spend more money get long life, high efficiency, or higher wattage bulbs.
Just my opinion!


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
Six dollars isn't cheap for a halogen bulb. 

the cheapest that I have found. I'm really going for the deep yellow look, so I'll try Daniel Stern because I have heard good things


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (robhurlburt)*

Yes, I will be trying the CPI Selective-Lens H3's from Daniel Stern. I'm hoping these will give me the closest look to the bold, yellow fog lights that Lexus uses, without using a yellow lens...


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (vdubjet20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjet20* »_Yes, I will be trying the CPI Selective-Lens H3's from Daniel Stern. I'm hoping these will give me the closest look to the bold, yellow fog lights that Lexus uses, without using a yellow lens...

let me know how they turn out, I really wanna know


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (robhurlburt)*

post up pics when you get these bulbs i'm really interested! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (vdubjet20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjet20* »_Yes, I will be trying the CPI Selective-Lens H3's from Daniel Stern. I'm hoping these will give me the closest look to the bold, yellow fog lights that Lexus uses, without using a yellow lens...

did ya get um


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (robhurlburt)*

Not yet, I was going to get some Micro De's but now I think I have an oil leak. So I'm not buying anything until I find out where the leak is coming from and how much it's going to cost to fix... I think it's the main seal? I don't know, I have 99.5 2.0 w/ around 78k miles.
I may still get them for my headlight's fog bulbs, I'll post some pics when I get them.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (vdubjet20)*

So did anyone try these daniel stern H3 yellow bulbs?


----------



## slymm (Oct 13, 2005)

iv got the piaa crystal ion h3's in aux projectors and wow, they are VERY nice, iv gotten a lot of compliments how how bright they are, and yellow, also along the edges of the beam it turn into like a green/amber/yellow its really cool


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (G20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G20t* »_So did anyone try these daniel stern H3 yellow bulbs?









old thread but yes!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
by far the best bang for the buck and i think they are just as bright as the PIAAs.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Looking for Yellow fog light bulbs (sleepygti28)*

yes, an old thread but has info i needed








how do you buy stuff through daniel stern? The website doesn't have any sort of shopping cart or anything and hasn't been updated in a couple of years


----------

